# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Best High School Rb in the nation

## goodtobeapimp

Jon Stewart.... This guy is big as hell...5'10 225 and breaking records left and right..Wonder who hes going to go to? http://www.theolympian.com/home/news...s/145835.shtml


Notice hes 17...Definitly an overgrown 17 year old..

----------


## AustrianOAK14

big dude

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

I hate him. Bastard...

Naaah, I'm just jealous. ****in' freaaaaaaak!

----------


## R.Gotti

teenroids w  :EEK!:  he is huge for 17

----------


## Aboot

> teenroids w  he is huge for 17



No slam on you, personally, but I wish everyone stopped accusing everyone who had some success as an athlete as a 'roid freak.

Again, no slam.

----------


## R.Gotti

> No slam on you, personally, but I wish everyone stopped accusing everyone who had some success as an athlete as a 'roid freak.
> 
> Again, no slam.


As far athlete using roids thats fine, but for a 17 year old  :Don't know:  I think we all know better.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aboot

> As far athlete using roids thats fine, but for a 17 year old  I think we all know better.



No, I'm not saying it is good for him to be using 'roids, I'm saying don't accuse him of it period, since there is no evidence other than he is better than the norm.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

I went to school with a guy that was 6'1 210 and was ripped to the bone. He's starting at a certain ncaa college as a tailback now.. I know for a fact he never took anything. He didnt know apples from oranges. Had no clue what protein was. He just ate a lot and lifted and ran. All men are not created equal. Not suggesting anyone is natural or unnatural,but I know a lot of people that tend to use steroids as their excuse for everything.

----------


## Aboot

> I went to school with a guy that was 6'1 210 and was ripped to the bone. He's starting at a certain ncaa college as a tailback now.. I know for a fact he never took anything. He didnt know apples from oranges. Had no clue what protein was. He just ate a lot and lifted and ran. All men are not created equal. Not suggesting anyone is natural or unnatural,but I know a lot of people that tend to use steroids as their excuse for everything.


Exactly.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> I went to school with a guy that was 6'1 210 and was ripped to the bone. He's starting at a certain ncaa college as a tailback now.. I know for a fact he never took anything. He didnt know apples from oranges. Had no clue what protein was. He just ate a lot and lifted and ran. All men are not created equal. Not suggesting anyone is natural or unnatural,but I know a lot of people that tend to use steroids as their excuse for everything.


im sure the guy was lying like most steroid users, also if he doesnt know what protein is then he shouldnt of got his hs diploma, but ive known guys like your bud bro

----------


## Rhino58

Best Rb in the nation is Chane Moline. 6'2" 230 junior leads the #3 team in the nation. This guy is legit, word on the street is he may do independant study and end up playing for Miami. No one plays ball like Cali, **** texas.

----------


## ProPayne7

how the hell can you say best HS running back in the nation. there are millions of of them

----------


## Jdawg50

No matter what you say, he is a big ass boy... Besides I do gear, and almost everyone on the board does too.

----------


## Rhino58

> how the hell can you say best HS running back in the nation. there are millions of of them


Well you take a look at stats, team, league, state.

----------


## Hometown Hero

Thats one big son of a bitch for 17/yrs old. Especially considering I have a 16/yr old brother that plays football in the room next to mine, really helps put into perspective how big this mother****er is.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

im a frosh college sprinter..and i was considered a "freak." i was never huge for a whip back/slot receiver, but i was 5'8 175lbs and ran a legit 4.3e 40. i just could always run/jump etc. ive seen alota HS/college dudes on roids...but this dude takes the cake. he's THAT big, and supposedly pretty fast..from what ive read..he just looks like he's on something..and this is coming from someone who has never taken anything.

----------


## Rhino58

> im a frosh college sprinter..and i was considered a "freak." i was never huge for a whip back/slot receiver, but i was 5'8 175lbs and ran a legit 4.3e 40. i just could always run/jump etc. ive seen alota HS/college dudes on roids.


  :Flame:

----------


## TestTubeBaby

pfffttt

----------


## AustrianOAK14

****

----------


## goodtobeapimp

> Best Rb in the nation is Chane Moline. 6'2" 230 junior leads the #3 team in the nation. This guy is legit, word on the street is he may do independant study and end up playing for Miami. No one plays ball like Cali, **** texas.


He's the number one running back in the nation according to Rivals,insiders,and lemming........That's a hat trick..

----------


## CarvedFromStone

dudes a monster, my bro was a big highschool wrestler that took roids (against my advice) and was no where near the size of that dude

----------


## fritz2435

Look guys, more high school football players take roids than you would expect.... I know someone who was recruited by Michigan who was caught taking roids, and all they made him do was "stop taking them". Basically, if you take roids and don't get caught, you could win yourself a scholarship. If you DO get caught, you get a slap on the wrist, and you still win yourself a scholarship....

----------


## Superhuman

yeah, it sucks for the guys who don't take them because they don't know about the extent of its use. I know plenty of great high school FB players who would do much better if they took roids, and since they don't they aren't big enough. On the other hand, there are a bunch of guys who do take them but wouldn't be that good if they were smaller. So I guess you could say that it levels the playing field a little, but if the really good natural athletes decide to take roids, then they would blow the others away.

----------


## Rhino58

Cheaters

----------


## powerlifter

he's f%^$*&^ huge and ripped ! Either a freak of nature or chemically enhanced either way good for him - he's got a chance for a 1st class education. Provided he takes it.

----------


## chevy44

the articel stated that the kid was a stand out even in his freshman yr. i dont know any kids who even know what roids are at 14/15. so imo this mofo got hooked up on the genetics...

----------


## Superhuman

What??? I knew kids in 7th and 8th grade who took roids buddy. There was a study done that says something like 5-10% of middle school males have taken steroids . Something like 15% of high school males. I had a friend in 5th grade who was on them from his father - a high school football coach.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

Steroids or not who cares? Talent isn't steroids or Ronnie Coleman would be throwing and catching the football while blocking everyone all at once. I know more then a few people that work out, that would have a lot of people fooled about taking steroids.

----------


## chevy44

**** i didnt realize that so many youngens juiced.. someone shouldhave told them about anabolice review :Smilie:

----------


## fritz2435

I don't know about 15% of middle school boys... But a good amount of players do juice.

----------


## LB55blitz

****, roids or not, that is a BIG ass kid. Physically he looks just rediculous. Hard to believe he's not on anything. But then again you do hear about those kids who have never lifted before and then go to college and bench 400 pounds. Wow, he just looks unreal.

----------


## littleguns

Definatly taking juice. Unless he has some freaky birth defect where he naturally produces all that testerone by 17 to build a physique like that........

----------


## CoRnErBaCk_BlItZ

Ya see thats the difference between kids in school here (england) and in the US..
Roids are completely unheard of before the age of 16 (something like 0.1% of kids take it)
just mad that kids that young are taking roids.. blows my mind

----------


## Squatman51

We have these 2 kids at our high school they are brothers... neither of them lift really at all but one is like 6,1 270 and can run a 4.8 and bench over 400 without even lifting at all hardly. His brother isnt as strong but hes the most ripped kid ive ever seen. The point is some kids are just gifted with that ability without having to work for much. They know nothing of nutrition either. Eat whatever they want.

----------


## sp9

I had a friend in HS who was ranked in the top 5 high school players in sports illustrated - September 3rd, 1986 College Preview (had Jim Mcmahon and Brian Bosworth on the cover).

He was 6'2" 230 as a junior. I will put it to you this way I had study hall with him and a few other football players and they were popping pills and talking about roids right in class. Another guy went to Clemson (was 6'5" and around 245-255 as a junior) from the same team and had other kids do his homework for him. Anyway my friend was not the brightest, he went to work for McDonalds after highschool even though he was recruited by every big college in the nation. He has worked @ a major aluminum company as a laborer for the past 18 years just like his father before him....

----------


## fredropro

best high school rb is Noel Devine only a soph just do a search on him and get back with me. Here ya go
http://stats.sportshuddle.com/FanPages/Sports/Football/Common/Player.asp?RosterID={38548A81-BE4C-4663-A4F2-7D36BFD0FA00}&setTeamType=3&setAffiliate=NEWP&setS eason={B0104FA9-BD6B-4CB5-BAC6-5E85EE243B29}

----------


## Badgerman

Devine is too small........

Stewart is the BEAST.......I think he might have signed with Oregon but not sure

----------


## zuke

if you want to see a natural athlete that didn't juice or really even weight train as a teenager, just look at herschel walker

----------


## keithquig

> Best Rb in the nation is Chane Moline. 6'2" 230 junior leads the #3 team in the nation. This guy is legit, word on the street is he may do independant study and end up playing for Miami. No one plays ball like Cali, **** texas.


all i have to say about that is the texas tech-cal bowl game who got rolled up and smoked by a 2nd rate texas school oh it was a first rate cali school

----------


## keithquig

even if the dude is on roids hes a gifted athlete i know a lot of ppl who taken roids and had nowhere near the body that 17 yr old has maybe if football dont work out pro bodybuilder maybe

----------


## LB55blitz

> even if the dude is on roids hes a gifted athlete i know a lot of ppl who taken roids and had nowhere near the body that 17 yr old has maybe if football dont work out pro bodybuilder maybe


very very true. totally agree. 

you cant just be like, oh hes on roids. personally, i would lean towards him being on them, but who knows maybe he is natural. but either way, the kid has unreal size.

----------


## playa4933

freshman buddy of mine is good as hell. Well i say this because he was immediatly bumped up to varsity, and still smokes the hell out of the other team. IN middle school he broke 1000 yards, i forget, could have been alot more. I know middle school isnt much, but it just shows he is good. Hes like 5'9 195lbs. or something. Lifts with the seniors cuz he is strong as hell, even outlifts most of them.

----------


## 100m champ

Holly **** man that dude is a mad truck looking to do some serious damage this year. And yaa this guy aint on roids yall cant just accuse a guy because he's big like that, i does not mean he is on roids he just works hard and has a good mother fuc* dies peeps.

----------


## 100m champ

> Holly **** man that dude is a mad truck looking to do some serious damage this year. And yaa this guy aint on roids yall cant just accuse a guy because he's big like that, it does not mean he is on roids he just works hard and has a good mother fuc* diet peeps.


 He is by far the next greatest young running back coming up.

----------


## DoubleL

We'll see how good these dudes are when they get to college. No matter how big or strong they are, they're still boys playing against boys. Not sayin' they're not good or going to be good, but HS is a bad measuring stick to be callin' a guy the next best whatever. We've had many all state running backs come and go at my school (college). Some sucked in college, got by in HS with just strength. Some have become all-conf. and even all-americans. High School doesn't mean much in my eyes as far as measuring an athletes chances of being great at the next level. I'm not tryin' to diminish any of these dudes you guys are talkin' about, but just give a little perspective. And don't go callin' ROIDS every time you see a guy with muscle. Has everyone completely forgot about hard work and good genetics?

----------


## playa4933

Cant get the link to work, but from the pick he looks like he can kick some serious ass on the feild. He might juice, he might not, either way you cant get talent from juice. You could get size, strength, power, or speed. But true talent cant be acheived with roids alone. My buddy is a badass running back (im sure not near as good as that kid) whos all natural. Hes been lifting since he was real young; his mother works at the high school so he has lifted there for a long time. He wants to take juice but im gonna try to hold him back since he isnt old enough yet, not that he hasnt matured cuz hes got alot of facial hair for example (i think he stunted his growth since he is like 5'9"), but he should wait. Plus the only place he would know where to get them would be asking me where he could (i dont juice).

----------


## Klossus

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=N...Remix%20LowRes

Noel Devine

----------


## 100m champ

That neoel devine is sick he has Amazing running speed and he is quick.. The guy will be a good Rb some day

----------


## Slick Arrado

> all i have to say about that is the texas tech-cal bowl game who got rolled up and smoked by a 2nd rate texas school oh it was a first rate cali school



Ouch. Anyway, that Devine kid looks like a winner.

----------


## balltillyafall

> What??? I knew kids in 7th and 8th grade who took roids buddy. There was a study done that says something like 5-10% of middle school males have taken steroids. Something like 15% of high school males. I had a friend in 5th grade who was on them from his father - a high school football coach.


5TH GRADE!!! my lil bro is in 5th grade and i think thats pretty messed up. that father needs to get his head right...just my opinion tho

----------


## avizzle

Yeah all these kids are good, and call me prejudiced but my man is Rashard Mendenhall. He is playing for Illinois. He rocks.

----------


## LegendKiller85

I had a guy on my team like that about 5'11 225 who never touched a thing just in the genetics

----------


## JMLH

Did anyone see where the best rb in the nation decided to go, Jonathan Stewart ? Freakin Oregon....I mean anyone can go to the league from any college, but if im the best rb in hs Im sure not going to oregon and i like oregon...but then again less pressure on him being there though oh well...hope he tears it up

----------


## HumanPerfection1

he looks good,my boy shits on him and he's 17, perfect genetics

----------


## meat skillet

something isnt right with that kid thats for sure.

----------


## Slick Arrado

> No one plays ball like Cali, **** texas.


 :Confused: 


 :Starwars:

----------


## PlasmaMan

I wouldnt accuse this freak of using gear.

I personally witnessed several HS players look just like this kid. 18yrs, 6'4" 5%BF and run 4.40 40s.
They did some lifting, supplemented by

are you ready

for this

McDonalds, CHeetos, and Grape Soda.

SERIOUSELY!!

----------


## dtob

Yeah i agree at that age hes making more gh and close to the amount of test some ppl inject all naturally 
If he was on any sort of lifting program along with his football training say for 2 years he could easily look like that all natural i know when i was 20 i was shredded and huge everybody accused me of juicing and i was totally clean 
so im giving him the benefit of the doubt

----------

